# Assembling the new white DIY cube type a 3rd model.



## xtenglong (Aug 7, 2008)

I just received my white type A third model DIY cube, and wanted to know how i should assemble it. The only thing that i've done to it so far is just shave off the things that stick out on the side of the caps. Was wondering if i should sand any parts of the cube, or just put everything together like how it is put together in Pestvic's video on youtube? How do you find out what's the right amount of tension to set on this cube?


----------



## Statical (Aug 7, 2008)

Put it like PestVic did it, its the correct way


----------



## xtenglong (Aug 7, 2008)

Do you know if i should even the cubes more by sanding them? How should i adjust the tension?


----------



## Statical (Aug 8, 2008)

U could adjust the tension until when u force the cubes they dont pop but the cube still turns well check out pestvic's video on this


----------



## xtenglong (Aug 8, 2008)

just a quick question about the washers, do both of the smooth sides point to the core, or towards the spring?


----------



## Statical (Aug 9, 2008)

towards the spirals


----------



## xtenglong (Aug 10, 2008)

has anybody bought the new type also? I'm wondering if i should cut off the things that stick out, because it causes the cube to move a bit weird...


----------



## shadowpartner (Aug 11, 2008)

xtenglong said:


> I just received my white type A third model DIY cube, and wanted to know how i should assemble it. The only thing that i've done to it so far is just *shave off the things that stick out on the side of the caps*. Was wondering if i should sand any parts of the cube, or just put everything together like how it is put together in Pestvic's video on youtube? How do you find out what's the right amount of tension to set on this cube?




OMG

pardon if i misunderstood but those things sticking out is to prevent it from popping


----------



## Neroflux (Aug 11, 2008)

he said the caps, not the tabs.


----------



## xtenglong (Aug 12, 2008)

no, i meant the tabs, and they really don't do much to prevent popping because it is only on one side of the edge. I got unlucky and got the really weird/bad version for the third model. the center pieces are arched and the tabs are only on one side of the edge pieces. since it is only on one side of the edge pieces, popping still happens. and i think because the center pieces are arched, the tabs keep on getting caught on it and it makes it really weird when it i try to turn it.


----------



## Escher (Aug 12, 2008)

those tabs are useless. you cant OH with them which is what i was planning to do, because the edge of the tab just gets in the way and FORCES it to pop. will have to use my old cube. im gonna remove them as soon as i have any time. stupid third model. i thought i was getting second dammit! also, the cores are wank. i can barely fit in the screws, and not to any decent level. might use my other type a core n see if that works... although then i will only have one cube. grrrr


----------



## Statical (Aug 14, 2008)

my experience is that without the tabs the cube cuts corners a whole lot better


----------



## vloc15 (Nov 16, 2008)

is it really that good without the tabs? uhm, would it also be nice if you use an old type a core for it? 

i got mine with the old type a core but i havent assembled it yet.


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 16, 2008)

I took out the tabs on mine and they're perfect..btw the 3rd models come with the new A core? 

and this is quite an old topic you bumped up here...


----------



## vloc15 (Nov 17, 2008)

ahh..ok i wonder if its better without the tabs compared when you sand the tabs.


----------



## marco768 (Nov 19, 2008)

If you have a version with arched-with-gap-for-tabs centres, just leave it as it is.

If you have a version with normal arched centre, put in all the caps and sand off the tabs.

My recently retired cube is the second one I've described.


----------



## vloc15 (Nov 20, 2008)

mine has a normal arched center..so is it bad if u dont put any tabs on it? but if u put the tabs, it wont get stuck on the centers ryt?


----------



## marco768 (Nov 20, 2008)

My (perfectionist) mind thinks that putting all the caps in and having a totally enclosed cubie is a distinctive feature of this cube, even though putting the caps and sanding the tabs seemed pointless and troublesome. 

I still did it and I'm happy with it. I'm not sure whether there will be negative effects on it if you don't put on the caps though, but just make sure you sand the tabs off if you do.


----------



## xtenglong (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah, I originally kept my tabs on, but they got so annoying that I just sanded them all off. Been enjoying my cube a lot more after I did that. Of course this is just my personal preference.


----------

